

Obama lawyers asked secret court to ignore public court's decision on spying - uptown
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/09/obama-fisa-court-surveillance-phone-records

======
randomname2
As a The Guardian reporter summarized:

    
    
        June 2, 6:03pm: Obama says he'll sign law banning bulk collection.
        June 2 9:50pm: DOJ asks secret court for 180 more days of bulk collection
    
        — Spencer Ackerman (@attackerman) June 8, 2015

~~~
MrZongle2
The explanation is simple, really. The 6:03pm action was by _Candidate_ Obama,
whereas the later one was at the direction of _President_ Obama. Two different
guys, you know.

------
mkempe
Let's quit pretending that Obama's _lawyers_ were responsible for this action.
_Obama_ is clearly in favor of the surveillance state. Who will do anything
about that?

------
shit_parade2
No worries, the secret laws totally make this legal, honest!

